# Scanner avec OCR intégré



## largowin (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

Je vais bientôt acheter un numérisateur et me demandais s'il en existe avec des logiciels OCR intégré, histoire de m'éviter d'en acheter un? 

J'ai communiqué récemment avec un ami qui venait de s'acheter un numérisateur canon et il me disait qu'il avait un logiciel OCR sur le CD livré avec la machine. Par contre, il trouvait que l'environnement pour utiliser le numérisateur était trop "windowsien".

Bref, j'en cherche un très user friendly à la manière d'Apple. Merci.


----------



## Vincere44 (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Comme je travaille dans le milieu du scanner, je peux donc te conseiller. 

Alors pour numériser des documents, le meilleur outil est le Fujitsu S1500M qui reste une référence du fait de ses capacités et aussi par le fait qu'il est accompagné du logiciel ABBYY Finereader pour Scansnap. 

Je pense que c'est le scanner le plus adapté.


----------



## largowin (15 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse. C'est pas donné par contre....


----------



## Canon & Mac (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

travaillant egalement dans le domaine, vous avez aussi le nouveau scanner portable Canon P-150M qui est dédié au monde Mac.

il a l'avantage d'avoir une application simplifiée qui est directement embarquée dans le scanner et qui permet de l'utiliser en déplacement meme si nous n'avons les CD.
Sur les CD vous avez l'ensemble des applications et les pilotes twain pour mac et Twain & isis pour windows contrairement aux scansnap de fuji qui effectivment sont de bon produit mais que l'on ne peut utiliser sans l'appli de fuji car ils sont livrés sans les pilotes isis et twain.

ce scanner portable P-150M a également l'avantage d'etre auto-alimenté par 1 ou 2 port USB ce qui a seulement un impact sur la vitesse de numérisation.

fiche produit :
http://www.canon.fr/For_Work/Products/Document_Imaging_Systems/High_Speed_Document_Scanners/P-150M/


----------



## boddy (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Notre ami a peut-être déjà acheté son scanner, mais, s'il hésite toujours :

Pour un prix que je qualifierais d'extrêmement modeste (moins de 100 &#8364 l'imprimante multifonction de Canon : MX320 a l'OCR intégré au scanner et fait à la fois imprimante, fax, copieur.

C'est un excellent produit.

Je l'ai depuis moins d'un an et vue la rapidité des constructeurs pour changer leurs modèles... il faudra peut-être se porter sur une autre référence. Ce que j'aime chez Canon c'est que c'est pas chère y compris leurs cartouches


----------



## KERRIA (14 Juillet 2010)

Salut

aussi LEXMARK 900...matériel simple et très complet...


----------

